

The Procrastination Matrix - adwn
http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/03/procrastination-matrix.html

======
adwn
I can only recommend parts 1 [0] and 2 [1] to anyone why suffers from
procrastination. I'm not yet fully "cured" (and might never by), but it's
become a lot better since I read these two articles.

[0] [http://waitbutwhy.com/2013/10/why-procrastinators-
procrastin...](http://waitbutwhy.com/2013/10/why-procrastinators-
procrastinate.html)

[1] [http://waitbutwhy.com/2013/11/how-to-beat-
procrastination.ht...](http://waitbutwhy.com/2013/11/how-to-beat-
procrastination.html)

